# AIM Skill Assessment (Sales & Marketing Manager 13111)



## Ashes88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 

My husband is applying for Sales and Marketing assessment with AIM. We are in the process of getting all the required documents in place.

We have been able to get documents of his last 5 yrs in a senior position but are unable to show the Org Chart and job descriptions as required for his previous company in a senior position for over 2 yrs as the company has closed down. He is still in good relations with the company MD and can get a letter signed by him but it wont be on letter head or with company seal. 

I would like to get any suggestions on how do I go about this. Anybody who has previously applied and received a positive assessment, please help me!

Look forward to all your advises and suggestions.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## EmVee (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi - the AIM site mentions that a statutory declaration can be made for documents that are not available from ex-employers.

Hope this answers your query..

Thanks,


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Aside from the statutory declaration format, as suggested by EmVee, you should attach some evidence to show that that MD was actually the MD of the company. He or she is bound to have some documents dating back to the employment, such as an old business card, an old contract, and so on.

In other words, you need to be able to show that: the company did once exist, that it no longer exists, and that while it existed the MD providing the info about the company structure was the MD of the company. A statutory declaration carries the weight of a sworn statement in court, that is why that format is required.


----------



## Ashes88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi EmVee and Veronika, 

Thank you so much for your response. But just an update, I passed my AIM assessment . Now awaiting the SS approvals. 

Thanks once again. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ashes88 said:


> Hi EmVee and Veronika,
> 
> Thank you so much for your response. But just an update, I passed my AIM assessment . Now awaiting the SS approvals.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congrats Ashes for the positive skill assessment. My Sister is also in the same occupation as yours. Could you please share the documents which you provided for the assessment.

Also, from your signature i can see that you once got a negative outcome as well, if you dont mind can you please share the reason for the same.

Cheers
Shivam (Previous id - Sameer1626)

__________________

*Skilled - Subclass - 190* 

16/10/2014 - VET APPLIED
18/12/2014 - +VE Outcome
03/04/2015 - PTE-A (L-71, R-66, W-79, S-76)
12/04/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
28/04/2015 - INVITE RECEIVED
16/05/2015 - VISA LOADGED

05/05/2015 - PCC 1 | PCC 2 - 18/05/2015
03/06/2015 - MEDS
02/07/2015 - DIRECT GRANT | 
09 DEC 15 - lane:


----------



## EmVee (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi Ashes,

I would like to know as well, the reason for negative assessment. I have also filed for the same occupation. I had submitted my skill assessment docs on 3rd August, 2016 however, haven't heard from AIM since. My agent has followed up on my application and the response from AIM is that they will revert in "due course'' which is pretty vague! So far none of my ex-employers have received any verification calls from AIM.

So just wanted to know from you 
1) the reason for negative assessment
2) your comments based on your experience about my application as described above..

await your response..

thanks,
EmVee


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

EmVee said:


> Hi Ashes,
> 
> I would like to know as well, the reason for negative assessment. I have also filed for the same occupation. I had submitted my skill assessment docs on 3rd August, 2016 however, haven't heard from AIM since. My agent has followed up on my application and the response from AIM is that they will revert in "due course'' which is pretty vague! So far none of my ex-employers have received any verification calls from AIM.
> 
> ...


Hi Emvee,

Have you got the skill assessment outcome??

Regards


----------



## Ashes88 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Hey*



EmVee said:


> Hi Ashes,
> 
> I would like to know as well, the reason for negative assessment. I have also filed for the same occupation. I had submitted my skill assessment docs on 3rd August, 2016 however, haven't heard from AIM since. My agent has followed up on my application and the response from AIM is that they will revert in "due course'' which is pretty vague! So far none of my ex-employers have received any verification calls from AIM.
> 
> ...


Hi Emvee, 

There is no reason for their negative assessment. What i feel they must have either misread our application or did not read it at all. As we met all the criteria they were looking for we were surprised by their rejection. The reasons stated in their rejection letter didn't apply to our application. Therefore, we requested AIM to review the decision and got our positive.

Yes, even we have had our share of due course responses. Its frustrating! but if your application is solid there is nothing to worry. It takes sometime, so just hang in there.

Hope this helps. 

Takecare and hope you get your positive response soon.


----------



## Hmcvn (Nov 27, 2016)

Dear mates,

I also prepare to apply for SM Manager. 
Is there any way else to submit the application , i.e online, or the only way is to send by courier to AIM office? 
Re payment, do we need to pay before they receive the documents or right after they receive it?

Thanks a lot

Hmcvn


----------



## Hmcvn (Nov 27, 2016)

Dear mates,

Just want to ask for your experience sharing about referrees. Will AIM get in touch with them and how they will do that, by email or call? As in my case, some of the referrees can't speak English well.


----------

